# Paul Manata - You Da Man!



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

If none of you have listened to Unchained Radio (http://www.unchainedradio.com/nuke/index.php) then I would like to commend it to you.

I look forward to downloading that Podcast once a week. I listen to it while driving to and fro work and while working out. Pastor Cook is a pre-sup Reformed Baptist (he's not perfect) who does a pretty decent job taking on all sorts of pagans and other aberrant forms of Christianity.

Anyhow, Gene had an atheist on the other day. Listening to it reveals the typical atheist - not very reflective and dismissive of anything philosophically difficult.

Toward the end of the show Paul called in. The discussion was priceless.

Paul: You have a gift brother. I think you're going to do exceedingly well in this upcoming debate. I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I look forward to downloading that Podcast once a week.



Where can you download them on the site (specifically the one to which you're referring)?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 12, 2006)

Try this site:

http://feeds.feedburner.com/UnchainedRadioPodcast


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

It's the most recent podcast (Posted: 7 Jun 2006 20:19:00 PDT)

Here's the direct link to the MP3:
http://podcast.unchainedradio.com/podcast/nm06072006.mp3

I think Paul picks up the last 30 minutes or so.

The thing that is amusing is that the "atheist" reminds me a lot of Dan Barker in some ways (less polished than Dan though). He makes populist arguments that would appeal to the base of those who are having a party ridiculing Christianity just so long as they don't have to think critically.

Pastor Cook is pretty decent at dealing with them but Paul has a way of bringing out an analogy in a populist way that shows them to be fools. The atheist on the show a few times would be presented by Dr. Cook with a philosophical quandry and say: "Pffft. Another one of those dumb philosophical things." With Paul's challenge, it struck to the heart of his worldview in a way he couldn't ignore. 

This is why I think Paul will be good with Dan Barker. I don't want to make him over-confident but I did want to encourage him. Barker may have gone up against alot of really intelligent men but he's still a fool. I'm praying that Paul will help expose that even further.


----------



## Preach (Jun 13, 2006)

I just listened to "Unchained Radio" (the above link with the atheist Paul Jacobsen). The last half hour or so, a man named Paul called in from San Diego. Is this our Paul Manata? The reason I ask is because when Gene (the host) took the call and introduced the caller (our Paul?), the last name did not sound like Manata. Did I miss something? Was that Paul Manata who called in? I've never heard Paul's voice so I wasn't sure. Any help would be appreciated?

"In Christ',
Bobby


----------



## BrianLanier (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, that's Paul Manata.


----------



## CDM (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> I just listened to "Unchained Radio" (the above link with the atheist Paul Jacobsen). The last half hour or so, a man named Paul called in from San Diego. Is this our Paul Manata? The reason I ask is because when Gene (the host) took the call and introduced the caller (our Paul?), the last name did not sound like Manata. Did I miss something? Was that Paul Manata who called in? I've never heard Paul's voice so I wasn't sure. Any help would be appreciated?
> 
> "In Christ',
> Bobby



Yes, it was Paul Manata


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 13, 2006)

The best part was when Paul called the pagan a can of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Preach (Jun 18, 2006)

Did Paul use an alias last name for the call in?


----------



## ef (Jun 18, 2006)

I checked out your discussion with John-boy. I'm not terribly familiar with apologetics, but interested in these threads. 

Thanks for running that, Paul.


----------

